
In a Retreat, Uber Ends Its Self-Driving Car Experiment in San Francisco - pcl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/21/technology/san-francisco-california-uber-driverless-car-.html
======
pcl
Related coverage from earlier this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240497)

